# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  الذكرى الثانية والعشرون لوفاة الشيخ العقيد بركات الخريشا

## معاذ ملحم

الذكرى الثانية والعشرون لوفاة الشيخ العقيد بركات الخريشا 




تصادف اليوم 17/10/2009 الذكرى الثانية والعشرين لووفاة الشيخ العقيد بركات طراد الخريشا احد اعمدة قبيلة بني صخر واحد قادية الجيش العربي والامن العام الذي اشترك في معارك البطولة والشرف على ثرى فلسطين القدس الشريف وتوفاه الله بتاريخ 17/1/1987.

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يرحمه يا سيدي ويغفر اليه

----------

